# Give em to me!



## sonny_c (Nov 8, 2008)

Gimme all your favorite iPhone websites.

Tips, apps, how-tos, and how nots. Tell me about your must have apps, games, and programs.

Also looking for suggestions about:
cases
screen protectors
cables
docks
accessories
I'll be getting the 3G 16GB in two weeks and I wanna be ready with all the know how.

THX!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 8, 2008)

sonny_c said:


> Gimme all your favorite iPhone websites.
> 
> Hacks, cracks, tips, apps, how-tos, and how nots.
> 
> ...



Discuss the iPhone all you want (although I'm not sure why anyone would want to  ), but no discussing cracks, jailbreaking, or other related nefarious activities, please.


----------



## sonny_c (Nov 8, 2008)

Ian Farlow;2744' said:
			
		

> Discuss the iPhone all you want (although I'm not sure why anyone would want to  ), but no discussing cracks, jailbreaking, or other related nefarious activities, please.



I guess that came out the wrong way.  My apologies.  I'll edit my original post.

I agree about not talking about cracks or hack, but out of curiosity...why would jailbreaking be bad?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 8, 2008)

I understand, and don't worry about it. I had the iPhone (first gen) for a year, and the iPhone 3G for a few months. I ended up getting the BlackBerry Bold and find that it works better for my purposes. I do miss the web browsing of the iPhone though.

Check out these:

http://www.macrumors.com/
http://toucharcade.com/
http://www.ipodobserver.com/
http://www.ilounge.com/
http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=2'1


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooooh, I love my iPhone!

Case - I went for the Switcheasy CapsuleRebel to protect it most of the time (includes screen protector too) but wanted an easy way of carrying it too, and discovered the only case that it fits in with the CapsuleRebel on too is the Marware Sleeve.  Brilliant combination!  

Cables - it comes with a USB cable and wall socket adaptor.  You might want a car charger if you're out much.  I wouldn't bother with a dock myself.

Absolute fav apps:
Air Sharing - keep files on your iPhone, transfer from Mac or PC as wifi hard drive
MobileFiles - browse iDisk files
eReader - for books when you're stuck in a queue
OmniFocus - combined with desktop app, brilliant to do list
1Password - app to go with the desktop app, stores passwords etc
Remote - control iTunes on the desktop from the iPhone
Shazam - what is this song?
Wurdle - addictive word game!
Units/Unicon - unit conversion
There's a few others on there (Evernote, Google Mobile App, Mocha VNC, Shanghai Mahjong Free, Sol Free Soltaire, Sudoku Unlimited, Wikipanion, WritingPad) but they don't get used as much.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 8, 2008)

Now, if it were just available on a decent network in my region.

<grrr>


----------



## sonny_c (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Victoria and Ian for the suggestions and links.

Love to see more if anyone else has em.


----------

